# Windsor Ch show 2009



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

anyone entered/going?
I've entered Dinky on the Friday, Hound and Toy day


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

When is it?/Where abouts in Windsor? Can you just turn up to watch or do you need ticketS?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> anyone entered/going?
> I've entered Dinky on the Friday, Hound and Toy day


i'll be there on the Sunday with a pup. we have a huge entry .


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

heres details of the show

Top Dogs to Steal the Spotlight at the Windsor Championship Show - The Kennel Club

bloomin expensive for a a spectator £3. plus a fiver for car park!!!!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Windsor have their own website now.
Windsor Championship Dog Show - Latest news


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

did u go banb???how did u fair. hope the weather was ok


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

i got a 4th with my Dinky


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Well done


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done to you both.. i'm chuffed too as i got BPD.............


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> well done to you both.. i'm chuffed too as i got BPD.............


congrates


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thank you:biggrin5:


----------

